
Moisture-insensitive, self-powered paper-based flexible electronics - marban
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/abs/pii/S2211285520308788?ref=upstract.com
======
marban
Video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0iCxjicJIQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0iCxjicJIQ)

